# Lazy L At Willow Creek A Bed & Breakfast Resort



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

16061 Willow Creek Rd. Lewes, DE 19958
Debbie Estes, Innkeeper
(302) 644-7220

Heated Swimming Pool
Hot Tub
Pool Table
Guest Kitchen 
Secluded
Pet Friendly!
www.lazyl.net
[email protected]


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks like a great place for a weekend getaway. Hope you got some pictures


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I didn't go with the dogs yet.
I made a reservation today.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Never been to Delaware, but it is good to know there are pet friendly places.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I went to Bethany Beach last year without the dogs and stayed at a wonderful Bed and Breakfast on the beach.
We drove to the Lewes place and spoke to someone about it. We're going to stay in the cottage by the big dog run.
I also want to take a tour of Lewes.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

We may also go back to Bethany Beach and/or Rehoboth Beach too.


----------

